# Snow owl today



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

I was driving through the crow island state game area today doing some bird watching when a big white bird flew in front of the car. It landed on a wood duck box and much to my surprise was this beautiful snow owl. Seems pretty mild this year was surprised to see one this far down state.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

It is not the temperature that has brought Owls south this year... including Great Grey's, the Lemming pop. has crashed, so here they come!...


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

My parents were over at Tawas Point last week and they took some beautiful snowy owl pics. I wish the holiday stuff didnt have things so darned crazy around here, I'd love to get over there to see them myself .


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Observed a snowy owl at Harsen's Island last week.


----------



## febsalien (May 16, 2009)

I seen one in Wyandotte a little over a month ago. It was perched on the ridge of a house. Awesome birds.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

One sat on a roof on a nearby lake and attracted a crowd to take his photo the day after Christmas...and I've had several other reports of snowys up here in the last few weeks. 

No Great Grays yet, tho. I've never seen one of those, would love to.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Still waiting to see my first snowy. As much time as I spend in the outdoors in the winter you would think I would have seen one by now. I always seem to just miss em.


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

Back out again this morning checking my traps and another snow owl in the east side of crow island. Also seen a northern shrike which is the first one I have seen in many years.


----------

